
Ask HN: Has anyone noticed Amazon Prime become much slower? - kediz
I loved in Atlanta and I noticed the prime guarantee delivery for most of prime purchase is now 4 days. Anyone knows why it might be the case?
======
lorax
Some sort of virus or something I think.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/15/coronavirus-amazon-says-
item...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/15/coronavirus-amazon-says-items-out-of-
stock-deliveries-delayed.html?&qsearchterm=amazon)

Amazon warned it’s experiencing Prime delivery days and running out of stock
of popular household items amid the coronavirus outbreak.

Also here's a related blog post by Amazon
[https://blog.aboutamazon.com/company-news/amazons-actions-
to...](https://blog.aboutamazon.com/company-news/amazons-actions-to-help-
employees-communities-and-customers-affected-by-covid-19)

~~~
cameron_b
I would also imagine that contract or by-the-box delivery drivers are staying
away in times like these. They've established a fund for drivers impacted by
this all, but that labor segment is hustle-and-split.

------
rogerkirkness
Amazon is up 289% YoY right now, give them some slack.

~~~
cameron_b
By what yardstick?

~~~
rogerkirkness
Sales

